# Polystrene foam



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I suppose these are the sheet of foam that your talking about. If so this sheets aren't that great of a insulator. Depending on your location as to the amount of saving it will get you. Seeing as it was free it's better then nothing. If it were me and I was going through the effort, which will be a lot to install sheet insulation in a attic, I would spend the amount that it would cost and blow in some Cellulose insulation. It's not my favorite insulator but cheap and easy of use in a attic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

What thickness and type/color foam board?

Is any HVAC in attic?

And, welcome to the forum!

Gary


----------



## Jhd128 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks! I live in Dallas and it's Dow plazamate foam board. There is hvac in the attic and I know it's a little bit of work but u figured anything would be better than nothing for now.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is a good one to get you started: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu.../information-sheet-ducts-in-conditioned-space

Click on others at the bottom of page.

Another one; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-102-understanding-attic-ventilation?full_view=1

And finally: http://www.joelstiburek.com/topten/south.htm

Gary


----------

